# LR aquascaping



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm interested in hearing about how you guys and gals accomplished your fantastic aquascapes. Did you drill the LR, use cable ties or acrylic rods etc? Any advice and suggestions would be most appreciated.

Fury


----------



## shiver905 (Nov 2, 2010)

Drilled threw the LR and used a plastic coat hanger as a dowel,
lol


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

3/4" drill bit and 1/2" acrylic rod. I only did this twice in my new build, and it works great to keep rocks at otherwise unstable or unlikely arrangements.

I didn't epoxy them permanently as I liked the idea of being able to rearrage or disassemble at any time.

If you're on CanReef, check out Kien's build thread. He's done a fantastic job of documenting the whole process from simply drilling and stacking, to suspending and making arches and overhangs with cable ties.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I use a two part epoxy to scape small bits together for a nano tank. No intention of rearanging, only adding to it. Eventually coraline and other algaes hide the two part epoxy.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

I specifically selected my rocks to fit into each other and have a certain spot in the tank, so mine just fit together. I might consider some epoxy to get my shelf to stay in place, but I am not sure on that yet.


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

I sifted through a box of dry marco rock at Oakville Reef Gallery and simulated what I was looking for in the storage room  Drilled and acylic rod for two pieces, zip tied and putty for the others and it's rock solid. If I could physically lift it, it would come out in one piece. Hard to see in pic, but there are 3 arches.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Good stuff guys  so it seems that it isn't just one approach and a combo of techniques will get her done. Where can i get the rods?


----------

